# Need Waffles Recipes



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Hi!

I just moved and unpacked our waffle iron that I haven't used for 5 months. I only used it once before we packed it away. I've made 2 kinds since; Alton Brown's recipe which came out eggy and a random pumpkin one which was kind of flavorless and spongy.

Anyway, I'm trying not to overmix it, and I think I'm good on the cooking times. I just need a good old standby recipe. 

Plain, gingerbread, pumpkin, any kind you got please! Thanks.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I think cook book authors today get a wee bit 'cutesy' with their recipes. The ingredient list keep growing, with tiny additions of this trendy item or that.
One of the best ever waffle recipes is James Beard's old one from years back. If the cook and the waffle iron do their parts, these come out perfect every time. 

1 3/4 cup sifted AP flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons sugar (I use only one)
3 eggs, separated
1 3/4 cups whole milk
6 tablespoons melted butter ( I like lard instead)

Sift the flour with the baking powder, salt and sugar
In a mixing bowl, beat the egg yolks, add in the milk and melted butter
Fold the dry ingredients into the egg mixture. Do not beat together
Beat the egg whites until they hold a firm peak, and fold into the batter

I use a quarter cup for each waffle, pouring the batter into a well heated waffle iron.
Bake about 5 min, or until the steam stops coming from the waffle iron.


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

I like to make Vietnamese waffle by adding coconut milk and sugar to pancake mix . It is very tasty .


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Thanks. It was a good recipe.. the best I've made so far.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah, rock on James Beard.:chef:

Harp, I know you like to "play". Try some naturally leavened sourdough waffles muahahahaha. 

I also like to do apple-cinnamon sometimes, with little bits of unpeeled empire apples (organic if you're unpeeling them), and if they're really ripe and red, the skin bleeds a pretty color into the waffles.

Hey Mannlicher, Potato waffles with smoked trout... Cardamom waffles with fresh lychee, starfruit, passionfruit and mango with cardamom cream... LOL just joshin' ya, you probably mean trendier than that anyway. I am also guilty of preparing waffles with bananas flambe and ice cream.

Harp I have a recipe I've never tried for hazelnut praline waffles, I remember you were asking about praline in another thread.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

These are a huge hit at my home.

*Cast Iron Chef's Sourdough Waffles*

2 1/4 cups sourdough starter, room temp
2 cups flour
1 tablespoon sugar
1 pinch salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 tablespoon baking powder
3/4 cup milk
4 eggs
1/2 cup butter, melted

1.Melt butter.
2.Separate eggs.
3.Beat yolks in a medium bowl.
4.Whisk in melted butter. 
5.Whisk in milk. 
6.Stir in starter.
7.Combine dry ingredients (flour, sugar, salt, soda & baking powder) in large bowl.
8.Add wet to dry ingredients and gently mix, avoiding overmixing. A bit lumpy is OK.
9.Allow batter to sit and get a bit foamy.
10.Whip egg whites to soft peak stage.
11.Fold egg whites into dough.
12.Carefully ladle into hot waffle iron.
13.Cook until done.

NOTE A: Serve with real maple syrup or raspberry jam. The tartness of the sourdough and sweetness of the maple syrup or jam are great counterpoints.

NOTE B: You can add blueberries or bits of rendered bacon after adding batter to the iron. (Because of the soda, the blueberries may turn green, but the still taste great.)

NOTE C: This is best (and most authentic) cooked on a true cast iron waffle iron over a hot flame. I use a laser thermometer to get the temps at about 375 F and cook two minutes to a side. With cast iron it's a good idea to spray with cooking spray for each waffle. You can get cast iron antique replica waffle irons for a reasonable price on eBay.

Copyrighted by the CastIronChef 2007. For personal use only.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Hmm... I wonder if Santa Barbara would make a good starter...

I had OK luck with one in Southern California; it's a lot cooler here. I should start one. Don't know why I haven't already!

Oh, one of my favorite recipes is Sourdough gingerbread waffles with whipped cream and sliced bananas. Heaven.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for that recipe CastIronChef. I was going to try Nancy Silverton's this weekend, but we'll do yours instead!

I'm wondering how "stiff" your starter is, is it about 50/50 water/flour, or otherwise.

Harp, your sourdough gingerbread waffles sound like Christmas morning breakfast. Can you point me to what book they're from or offer a recipe if it's not a copyright violation. (or I guess I could just improvise a spice mix into other recipes) My husband's been bugging me to make some apple-cinnamon-calvados ice cream (Chez Panisse), I could see them together.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I LOVE your Chez Panisse ice cream idea! (When will it be ready? I'll be over.) I use 50/50 water/flour, but by volume, in my starter. The viscosity is 1/2 way between pancake and crepe batter.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks castironchef, that's exactly how my starter is fed, 50/50 by volume, so that's easy.

I googled for you on the ice cream and found this

The Cookbook Critic: Chez Panisse Desserts: Cinnamon Apple Ice Cream

I like McIntosh for this BTW. The other thing I'll add is that they say "a few drops of Calvados" BAH!

Now when I was looking through my notes, a Comice pear sorbet with poire william was on the same page as the apple-cinnamon-calvados, and I thought hmmh pear-gingerbread... I was thinking I could adapt that into an ice cream by adding a cream custard too...

Hey Harpua, I also came across some recipes for overnight Belgian waffles, with commercial yeast, maybe you want to try those too.


----------

